# Dragon Ball Z, ecco il nuovo Freezer. Foto e video.



## Louis Gara (4 Marzo 2015)

E' online il trailer di Dragon Ball Z: Fukkatsu no F (La rinascita di Freezer), dove, oltre ai vari Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, ecc., ci sarà ovviamente anche Freezer, ad una nuova evoluzione. Con colori molto sgargianti. 
La pellicola uscirà a fine Aprile in Giappone.

In basso foto del nuovo Freezer, al secondo post il trailer.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Marzo 2015)




----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] sto Frizzer non muore mai. E con quella navicella...


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] sto Frizzer non muore mai. E con quella navicella...





Che poi sto Frizzer è pure giallo, si sarà trasformato in super sayain e la navicella non era caduta li a Naamec nel burrone? Da dove è tornata


----------



## DannySa (4 Marzo 2015)

Ogni volta lo congeli e torna più forte


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Marzo 2015)

Mah, queste resurrezioni fatte per mandare avanti forzatamente la saga non mi piacciono. Dragon Ball doveva finire con la serie Z, dopo la saga di Cell al massimo e poi quegli ultimi oav pubblicati poco dopo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2015)

Ridicolo questo ritorno. Già abbastanza imbarazzante quello da cyborg prima della saga di Cell, poi pure questo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Marzo 2015)

Non sono mai riuscito a farmi piacere sto cartone..lo vedo come una specie di precursore di schifezze moderne in stile Naruto..

Per me le istituzioni sono due: "Ken il guerriero" e "I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco"..visti quelli non ha più senso guardare altro


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah, queste resurrezioni fatte per mandare avanti forzatamente la saga non mi piacciono. Dragon Ball doveva finire con la serie Z, dopo la saga di Cell al massimo e poi quegli ultimi oav pubblicati poco dopo.



Il Gt e lo Z non sono stati fatti dallo stesso mangaka..

Il Gt è stato fatto da altri allo scopo di vendere credo ed è uscito male. Basta vedere lo stille. Nello Z c'è lotta mentre nel GT solo colpi energetici


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Gt e lo Z non sono stati fatti dallo stesso mangaka..
> 
> Il Gt è stato fatto da altri allo scopo di vendere credo ed è uscito male. Basta vedere lo stille. Nello Z c'è lotta mentre nel GT solo colpi energetici


Si lo so, mi pare tra l'altro che nello GT, Akira Toriyama non sia intervenuto in nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono mai riuscito a farmi piacere sto cartone..lo vedo come una specie di precursore di schifezze moderne in stile Naruto..
> 
> Per me le istituzioni sono due: "Ken il guerriero" e "I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco"..visti quelli non ha più senso guardare altro



ci sono un sacco di anime meritevoli ben più di Ken e di Saint Seiya. Parlare così vuol dire essere in malafede.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' online il trailer di Dragon Ball Z: Fukkatsu no F (La rinascita di Freezer), dove, oltre ai vari Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, ecc., ci sarà ovviamente anche Freezer, ad una nuova evoluzione. Con colori molto sgargianti.
> La pellicola uscirà a fine Aprile in Giappone.
> 
> In basso foto del nuovo Freezer, al secondo post il trailer.



ma quel tentacolo giallo che sporge è una coda, o Freezer è un clone di John Holmes?


----------



## Stex (5 Marzo 2015)

Questo non è una nuova saga ma un oav.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ci sono un sacco di anime meritevoli ben più di Ken e di Saint Seiya. Parlare così vuol dire essere in malafede.



Credo vada ad epoche..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ma quel tentacolo giallo che sporge è una coda, o Freezer è un clone di John Holmes?



Bhè Freezer ha sempre avuto la coda


----------

